# Recommend me some good in-ear earphones for iPhone!



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2012)

My latest pair have just died and I need replacements pronto, what I'm after are in ear that work well with the iPhone, ideally I want audio controls on them and a mic for handsfree.

Suggestions?


----------



## bmd (Jun 16, 2012)

Bowes & Wilkins P3s, awesome imo and come with two cables, both can plug into the headphones. One has iPhone controls integrated and the other is just a plain cable.

Website - http://www.bowers-wilkins.co.uk/Headphones/Headphones/P3/explore.html

They got 9/10 on Trusted Reviews too but they're not in-ear. http://www.trustedreviews.com/bowers-wilkins-p3_Headphones_review

They about the size of an average ear, not very obtrusive iow.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 17, 2012)

They aren't in ear are they?

I liked my Entymotic HF2's till I managed to lose them. 

I see they are only 66 quid on amazon, which makes them very good value.   I had the red ones. Just need to make sure that the plugs are properly in your ear for the fullest bass.


----------



## Garek (Jun 17, 2012)

Beyerdynamic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2012)

Sennheiser CX300
or 
SoundMAGIC E10


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2012)

The CX300's don't have cable controls or a mic though, and they're a new mark II version now, which isn't getting as good reviews as the old version. I still have a pair of the old ones, and they really are superb. I just got some new ones to replace them though: RHA MA-350. Apparently engineered and made in Glasgow, which is nice. You can tell they're really well made. They don't have quite the richness of the CX300's, but they feel far 'fresher' and I can hear more than I used to be able to. Again, no cable controls or mic though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2012)

Cheers for the suggestions people, really appreciate it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> The CX300's don't have cable controls or a mic though, and they're a new mark II version now, which isn't getting as good reviews as the old version. I still have a pair of the old ones, and they really are superb. I just got some new ones to replace them though: RHA MA-350. Apparently engineered and made in Glasgow, which is nice. You can tell they're really well made. They don't have quite the richness of the CX300's, but they feel far 'fresher' and I can hear more than I used to be able to. Again, no cable controls or mic though.


Oops, I only read the thread title


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2012)

I like these ones: http://www.wirefresh.com/v-moda-remix-remote-earphones-for-the-iphone-3gsipod-review/


----------



## bmd (Jun 18, 2012)

Sunray said:


> They aren't in ear are they?
> 
> I liked my Entymotic HF2's till I managed to lose them.
> 
> I see they are only 66 quid on amazon, which makes them very good value.   I had the red ones. Just need to make sure that the plugs are properly in your ear for the fullest bass.



Yeah true but imo it's an aesthetic and space thing with earphones and if you consider the B&W ones they look great and come in a pretty small case, although not as small as earphones obv.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I like these ones: http://www.wirefresh.com/v-moda-remix-remote-earphones-for-the-iphone-3gsipod-review/



Look like a good contender aside from price. Don't want to pay over 50 quid if I can help it!


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 20, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Look like a good contender aside from price. Don't want to pay over 50 quid if I can help it!


 
I've got those, I got them for £35 at Christmas, no idea if there are similar deals around now. They're very good, but the bass is a little heavy for my liking and they can be a little echoey on spoken word stuff.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought some sennheiser ie7s for gym use. Shortly after being paid a surprising amount for some teaching work.






They're well over £50, and the fuckers - perhaps predictably - don't fit in my ears. Or don't stay there, in the gym. Fucking grade-A amazing bass when they DO fit, but unless I'm determined to keep my fingers squished against my ears, that just ain't gonna happen, because there's a surprisingly heavy bit wobbling around outside the earphone itself.

Madface.

[/derail]


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 11, 2013)

I've just ordered some Klipsch x10s, which're currently under a tonne on Amazon. And which have reasonably healthy reviews.

The ie7s are still as functional as they've ever been, but the sound isolation and fit (and concomitantly, for the most part, the bass) is somewhere between irritating and a bit pitiful.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 11, 2013)

A few days ago I walked on my Shure 500pth's, broke off an ear piece, I think I can just glue it back on if not I can get them reshelled for about £150.Just a warning don't buy an expensive pair of in-ears and leave them lying around the floor when you're drunk.


----------

